# LED Lights



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Not sure if this is where I should post this question, apologies if it's the wrong place.

I want to be as self sufficient as possible and like the idea of replacing my existing internal lighting (rear lighting type bulbs), for LED replacements. I know that this issue has been discussed on the site previously but I'm interested in what people who've done the change over think. Are they good? Where there worth the money? Would you do it again? Any tips? Where to buy cheaply? My existing roof lights are bayonet type fittings has anyone replaced these type? Should I replace the whole light fitting and up-date the van? 

Advice and suggestions please.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

If you change, opt for warm white, the bluish ones are ghastly.

Peter


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

This is the second van I have converted all (almost) of the lights to LED`s.

As Peter says above I would go for the "Warm White" rather than "Bright White" (although I have just fitted a Bright White external LED light and that looks good).

The one thing you need to be aware of is that they are not as bright as conventional bulbs. What I ended up doing was changing 2 or 3 strategically located lights back to the normal type. And I use these one`s when on EHU. If on battery only then its the LED's.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Hiya,

We have just replaced our lounge spotlights for led's and have gone from 40w down to approx 6w which is great as we like to be as self sufficient as poss as do wild camping and have just fitted a solar panel.

We went for the warm white ones being in the lounge area and they are great and also dont get hot like the other ones did. Would definately recommend them.

To replace 4 bulbs cost around £30, money well spent.

Good luck

Nick


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I changed all mine at the beginng of last year to warm white. I used www.ultraleds.co.uk/ as I didn't want any failures while I was away. All still working.

I can now have all my lights on for the cost in amps that one would use.

If you go to their website look under all the headings including boats, not only caravans and motorhomes as there are so many different types.

An email will get answered pretty quick as well. Bigfrank3


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

We got ours from Aten lighting and they were very helpful and good value.

nick


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I have 9 SMD versions of These and find that they give out pretty much the same light as the 10W halogen bulbs. The 12 SMD version which are shown on the above link should give superior light.
With the huge range Led1 have you should find a suitable unit, and the delivery is 'free'

I got the 9 SMD units from this supplier but am unable to find a stockist of the 12 SMD type in Ireland or the UK.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

just found this link

www.baddiethepirate.co.uk/baddiepages/g412dot.htm

Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've replaced the 2 halogen lights over the kitchen area with LEDs ( there is also a fluorescent on a separate switch) as well as the 2 cab lights which, with seats swivelled, we sometimes use for reading lights even though they are rather cold and blue.

We started to replace the other 4 lights in the lounge area but did not like the effect as they gave much more directional light which is not so cosy in winter.

We are contemplating a compromise. In summer, when we are often off hook up, need to use low energy bulbs and don't switch on the lights until later in the evening, we'll refit throughout with LEDS. In winter, when we are normally on hook up, need lighting for much longer and want a cosy effect, we'll refit the conventional halogens.

Worth a try we think .

G


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We replaced most of ours and chose a mixture of cold and warm white spots, warm white for the shower room and cold white for the table and bedside lighting. We find task and reading lighting is better in cold white.

P&L


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Many thanks to all. Just what I was hoping read - all positive feed-back. Feel much more confident now in ordering said LEDs and shelling out the money.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I changed ours, if you get the right ones in warm white its almost imposable to tell the difference to a halogen, I got 2 for above hob instead of 3, cant count and I was amazed at how little difference there was.
Got ours from Aten lighting, very good.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LED*

Hi

My motorhome was fitted with LED's pretty much all round, except for the two lights within the extractor above the cooker.

I did however replace one light in the bathroom area and another two above the kitchen with ordinary halogens as I prefer a brighter light in that area.

Russell


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I got some recently from Camper Care. http://www.ledbulbs4u.co.uk/

I was about to order thinking (stupidly of course) that I knew what I was ordering but I called them up and the chap I spoke to was really helpful and certainly knew his stuff. Suggest you give them a call, I was very impressed. Agree warm white is best.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I should have said in my post that there is a vast difference in brightness in different types of LEDs.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We have around 40 bulbs in our frankia, so I am shopping around for good prices


----------

